
Newton Papers: Newton's Waste Book - poindontcare
http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-ADD-04004/3
======
arcanus
Anyone catch a reference to alchemy? I saw some doodles around page 100 but
most of the text is hard to read.

~~~
CamDigLib
There's plenty more about Newton's work on alchemy here:
[http://webapp1.dlib.indiana.edu/newton/](http://webapp1.dlib.indiana.edu/newton/)

Hi lab notebook is also great if you're intereted in the chemistry side of
things! [http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-
ADD-03975/1](http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-ADD-03975/1)

He even includes his own ink recipe here!: [http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-
ADD-03975/29](http://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-ADD-03975/29)

------
CamperBob2
A usable .PDF would sure be nice.

~~~
phaus
The site says they are working on transcribing it.

~~~
CamDigLib
The transcriptions are being prepared by the Newton Project (see
[http://www.newtonproject.sussex.ac.uk/prism.php?id=1](http://www.newtonproject.sussex.ac.uk/prism.php?id=1))

The waste book has been transcribed:
[http://www.newtonproject.sussex.ac.uk/catalogue/record/NATP0...](http://www.newtonproject.sussex.ac.uk/catalogue/record/NATP00176)

But this is quite a complex manuscript, so in this specific case we are still
working on tie-ing the transcription and images together!

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Details are not given about size and weight, but it does look like a rather
large, thick book ["Extent: 2181 ff. approx.", albeit with "a complex
foliation (numbering)"]

Can't help being reminded of the old NYT Sunday newspaper joke - for the man
smart enough to read it, and athletic enough to carry it ...

------
fchopin
What is the purpose of the drawings of hands, e.g. pg. 61?

~~~
CamDigLib
They are manicules, a punctuation mark to indicate a note, see more about them
here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Index_(typography)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Index_\(typography\))

------
biswaroop
Fascinating. It took me a while to realize that the symbol that looks like 4^E
is actually 'ye', or 'the'.

~~~
gunn
For anyone curious about 'ye':
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thorn_(letter)#Middle_and_Earl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thorn_\(letter\)#Middle_and_Early_Modern_English)

